# Best Tactical Backpack?



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

I have been trying to find a good backpack for some time now. I would use it for many things, but mainly carrying books and folders for classes. I need something that isn't too expensive, as large as possible, would fit 9 binders easily, and I would prefer a tan/brown color. I have been looking at the LA Police Gear Operator Backpack, but it doesn't look durable at all. I had a bag that was similar to it, but it fell apart. I loved how it felt and functioned, but it was so cheaply made. Any recommendations would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Maxpedition and 5.11 make high quality products. Not inexpensive but you buy once, cry once!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you really plan to carry it one with a frame. Back packs or a ruck work to ways. You either adapt to it or adapt it to you. If you are the flexible type then you can work with about any of them. If not your are in for a lot of trail and error.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If you really plan to carry it one with a frame. Back packs or a ruck work to ways. You either adapt to it or adapt it to you. If you are the flexible type then you can work with about any of them. If not your are in for a lot of trail and error.


I would prefer something without a frame, but at the most an internal support system. Usually my books and binders are enough of a support for me, and I walk less than two miles daily with the pack on, so it doesn't really matter too much. I usually have less than 15 pounds inside of it, too.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Maxpedition and 5.11 make high quality products. Not inexpensive but you buy once, cry once!


I'll definitely check them out! Thanks!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The word "Tactical" cracks me up. I'll bet you lots of Inor's money that we can put Smitty in a pink "My Little Pony" backpack and he would run circles around most people with some "hi tech tactical pack". Its the man in front of the pack that makes it tactical.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The word "Tactical" cracks me up. I'll bet you lots of Inor's money that we can put Smitty in a pink "My Little Pony" backpack and he would run circles around most people with some "hi tech tactical pack". Its the man in front of the pack that makes it tactical.


I agree with you when you say that the person matters more than the pack, but if you've ever tried carrying a horribly designed pack all day, you would realize it's quite terrible. I don't know about you, but I would prefer to not ruin my back.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jasonc said:


> I agree with you when you say that the person matters more than the pack, but if you've ever tried carrying a horribly designed pack all day, you would realize it's quite terrible. I don't know about you, but I would prefer to not ruin my back.


Do some ****ing pushups in the rain and toughen up. Good Lord son, can you try not being a pussy all the time?


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Do some ****ing pushups in the rain and toughen up. Good Lord son, can you try not being a pussy all the time?


Is it wrong of me to try to avoid pain? Lmao I don't understand what's wrong with that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jasonc said:


> Is it wrong of me to try to avoid pain? Lmao I don't understand what's wrong with that.


Here's my advise, crawl into your closet with your blankie. Shut the door and curl up in the fetal position. Insert thumb in your mouth and suck. think of mommy or unicorns. No pain right?

OK, I'll play...Buy a cheap ruck sack, fill it with sand and hump it around your neighborhood for a year. When the straps break buy another that cost a bit more. Rinse and Repeat. Learn from your experiences.

That's the problem with this society, can't take pain. Bunch of pussies.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jasonc
I like you so if I'm not hard on you then you'll never learn. The greatest compliment that my Son's gave to me was that they appreciated me being tough on them. I've also heard both of them say to others, "you wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes in our house with Dad."
So suck it up and bust your ass for you and your family.
No reason to thank me. It's what I do.
Slip


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here's my advise, crawl into your closet with your blankie. Shut the door and curl up in the fetal position. Insert thumb in your mouth and suck. think of mommy or unicorns. No pain right?
> 
> OK, I'll play...Buy a cheap ruck sack, fill it with sand and hump it around your neighborhood for a year. When the straps break buy another that cost a bit more. Rinse and Repeat. Learn from your experiences.
> 
> That's the problem with this society, can't take pain. Bunch of pussies.


I honestly don't even understand the point you're trying to make... I've had my share of lugging around heavy packs that are extremely uncomfortable or don't fit correctly, and I don't think it's wrong to buy a nice backpack for myself? There's no reason to buy something that isn't going to function how I want it to.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jasonc said:


> I honestly don't even understand the point you're trying to make...


One day you may...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I hope not  Anyway, I wouldn't bother ordering online until I knew what I wanted. Go around, find dealers, and try on any pack you're thinking of, no matter what it costs. Packs are like shoes, only more so.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Having spent a few years of my life with a Ruck on my back. I do understand the need of a good fit. You get away with anything when you are young but you will pay latter for not having a frame.
Now if this is just something you will carry some books in you may getaway with something simple for awhile.
If you are carrying to work or school So called tactical looking is the last thing you want.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Jason,

Inexpensive is a relative term. In the future, "tactical" may be a 'cool' name to use when wanting a product, but in the future, "Mil-Spec" is probably a better descriptor from what you described.

That said, I have had experience, or have known others with the following products that would recommend:

USMC ILBE Main Pack – 2nd gen
Maxpedition Falcon II
Mil-Tec MOLLE Assault Pack
Condor 3 day Assault Pack
Blackhawk Velocity X3
5.11 Rush 24 Tactical Pack


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I have the Jumbo Bail Out Bag from LA Policegear. It has a much better build quality than I expected for the price.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Do some ****ing pushups in the rain and toughen up. Good Lord son, can you try not being a pussy all the time?


Good God this made me laugh!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Here's my advise, crawl into your closet with your blankie. Shut the door and curl up in the fetal position. Insert thumb in your mouth and suck. think of mommy or unicorns. No pain right?
> 
> OK, I'll play...Buy a cheap ruck sack, fill it with sand and hump it around your neighborhood for a year. When the straps break buy another that cost a bit more. Rinse and Repeat. Learn from your experiences.
> 
> That's the problem with this society, can't take pain. Bunch of pussies.


Pain for pain's sake is idiotic. Being an asshole because you think it makes you sound cool only makes you sound like an asshole.

Spent allot of years humping a ruck and more then a few running with a ruck with a sandbag in it for PT. I quickly learned to make sure that my ruck was packed right and adjusted correctly.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here's my advise, crawl into your closet with your blankie. Shut the door and curl up in the fetal position. Insert thumb in your mouth and suck. think of mommy or unicorns. No pain right?
> 
> OK, I'll play...Buy a cheap ruck sack, fill it with sand and hump it around your neighborhood for a year. When the straps break buy another that cost a bit more. Rinse and Repeat. Learn from your experiences.
> 
> That's the problem with this society, can't take pain. Bunch of pussies.


To the OP, I've only been here a short time but I can tell you responses like the one above show a complete ignorance.

When I reported to 12B OSUT at Fort-Lost-In-the-woods eons ago, we were issues the old vietnam ruck sack. I detested that thing, there is a reason why A.L.I.C.E / MOLLE packs have become the tired and true, more gear, less pain, "easier" to move with. I do agree that the "tactical" has been over used. It is about the person carrying the pack, who knows how to pack it for what the Op is. I've seen people pack stupid stuff for a routine patrol and other people forget gear for a point to point hump.

I would recommend a Modular system so your not double packing your EDC / BoB, if you can just clip the EDC to the BoB you'll be ahead on the amount of gear you can carry out, but if you are not in shape it will never matter because you will not get very far. Hopefully that is what the Slippy was trying to convey...and not an ignorance of the fact that gear as has improved an there is no reason to simply suffer to be "pain cool"...?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I spent a bit of time living out of a pack and the most important things wasn't the pack, It was my foot wear. Come up with a foot injury because you didn't think about where that extra weight is transferred to and what kind of pack you carry becomes moot because you won't be carrying to anywhere until your injuries heal. 

Most quality packs are adjustable, it's simply a matter of getting one that has features you want.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Pain for pain's sake is idiotic. Being an asshole because you think it makes you sound cool only makes you sound like an asshole.


Let those who never sound like an asshole cast the first stone...

Edit; Have you ever lifted weights? I mean really lifted and trained? You are so wrong on the "Pain for Pain's sake being idiotic"...For example; Pain for Pain's sake is the whole basis of lifting weights and improving your strength/flexibility and athleticism.

Just call me Slippy the Myth Buster...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OC40 said:


> ... but if you are not in shape it will never matter because you will not get very far. Hopefully that is what the Slippy was trying to convey...and not an ignorance of the fact that gear as has improved an there is no reason to simply suffer to be "pain cool"...?


Thank you, that is exactly what I was saying without actually saying it. I was also making a point that just buying a "Tactical" pack does not make one tactical. The old adage of "there are no stupid questions" may be true and I don't want to discourage people from asking questions but there are stupid people. And if people get all worked up over a bit of humor, especially those who are guilty of sparring with others, too bad.

Good Lord...

(PS. All of the PMs that I received from others reinforced that my response was both humorous AND cool. So nanee nanee boo boo...)


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Let those who never sound like an asshole cast the first stone...
> 
> Edit; And you are so wrong on the "Pain for Pain's sake being idiotic"...For example; Pain for Pain's sake is the whole basis of lifting weights and improving your strength/flexibility and athleticism.
> 
> Just call me Slippy the Myth Buster...


I do work out, I lift weights, exercise regularly, and I'm 5'11'' and 150 pounds. It's not like I'm not in shape, or like I haven't endured enough pain in my life. I just want to spend my money wisely on a pack that will last and work exactly how I want it to work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jasonc said:


> I do work out, I lift weights, exercise regularly, and I'm 5'11'' and 150 pounds. It's not like I'm not in shape, or like I haven't endured enough pain in my life. I just want to spend my money wisely on a pack that will last and work exactly how I want it to work.


Excellent, now I feel like shit for pickin on a runt. I'm sorry. Stop teasing us and tell us what pack you plan on buying then give us a review.

Thanks

Your Cool Friend Slippy


----------



## stealthprepper (Oct 22, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I have been trying to find a good backpack for some time now. I would use it for many things, but mainly carrying books and folders for classes. I need something that isn't too expensive, as large as possible, would fit 9 binders easily, and I would prefer a tan/brown color. I have been looking at the LA Police Gear Operator Backpack, but it doesn't look durable at all. I had a bag that was similar to it, but it fell apart. I loved how it felt and functioned, but it was so cheaply made. Any recommendations would be great. Thanks!


If it doesn't have to be "tactical" I would suggest Osprey backpacks. They're the most comfortable pack I've ever worn and they come in tons of different configurations. I myself use the Kestrel, It's an internal frame top-loader, but again, there are lots of other configurations. They have a lifetime warranty...if anything happens to the pack, even if it's your fault, they'll fix it or replace it. They also come in black and olive drab colors. Hope that helps.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a USMC ILBE Main Pack – 2nd gen that I modded to fit a molle 3 frame. Best pack I have ever had and I've had many. "Tactical" is usually crap and is a marketing ploy. Look for used mil spec, some come with internal frames.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Like 2Tim, this is what I have now along with a BFM from Camelbak. Do not purchase one from Blackhawk. Look to TAG, tac assault gear.

But like Slippy is telling you get used to the hurt son. No pack is all that great if your humpin it for anytime. My lower back is worn smooth almost like it was polished by something, thats from carrying good old ALICE.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Like 2Tim, this is what I have now along with a BFM from Camelbak. Do not purchase one from Blackhawk. Look to TAG, tac assault gear.
> 
> But like Slippy is telling you get used to the hurt son. No pack is all that great if your humpin it for anytime. My lower back is worn smooth almost like it was polished by something, thats from carrying good old ALICE.


This is truth... no matter the gear, it is going to eat your back, I have compressed disks S-1 to S-5, there is very few fixes to these sort of injuries that really work outside of fusing disks. This is why I recommend that you look at a modular system. Carry only what you need if your going to be on foot for any serious time. TAG is good I tend to like Voodoo Tactical only because I've had great customer service in the past. Some things to consider, how far do you need this pack to get you? To the BOL? Natural events? where you going to travel with this pack outdoors ? city ? I know a lot of people that run out drop serious money on a pack only to discover it didn't suit the mission.

Take a honest look at what the daily routine is, where you may be when things start to fall apart? I've been pulling apart what a EDC will mean for me and my location and state laws , honestly I could get away with a ScotteVest to carry the basics in and around town. If I needed more than what I can store in the vest, if I feel like I may be too far from the car I'll grab my sling pack. (back up cell phone battery, and other items) currently in love with the 5.11 2 banger bag, (comes in low key colors not just camo/digi) Wife calls it my man-purse. If I get to the oh-Sh#$T moment I'm falling back to my car where I keep my rescue bag in the back of the vehicle. This is the sort of thinking that needs to go into the plan, just buying a Tacti-cool pack isn't going to do you a damn thing without a practiced plan.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

OC40 said:


> This is truth... no matter the gear, it is going to eat your back, I have compressed disks S-1 to S-5, there is very few fixes to these sort of injuries that really work outside of fusing disks. This is why I recommend that you look at a modular system. Carry only what you need if your going to be on foot for any serious time. TAG is good I tend to like Voodoo Tactical only because I've had great customer service in the past. Some things to consider, how far do you need this pack to get you? To the BOL? Natural events? where you going to travel with this pack outdoors ? city ? I know a lot of people that run out drop serious money on a pack only to discover it didn't suit the mission.
> 
> Take a honest look at what the daily routine is, where you may be when things start to fall apart? I've been pulling apart what a EDC will mean for me and my location and state laws , honestly I could get away with a ScotteVest to carry the basics in and around town. If I needed more than what I can store in the vest, if I feel like I may be too far from the car I'll grab my sling pack. (back up cell phone battery, and other items) currently in love with the 5.11 2 banger bag, (comes in low key colors not just camo/digi) Wife calls it my man-purse. If I get to the oh-Sh#$T moment I'm falling back to my car where I keep my rescue bag in the back of the vehicle. This is the sort of thinking that needs to go into the plan, just buying a Tacti-cool pack isn't going to do you a damn thing without a practiced plan.


I don't really need this pack for anything "tactical" and tactical wasn't the greatest term to use. Mil-spec would have been better. I am just going to use this backpack to walk between classes, and fill it with books. All that I need is something durable, large, and be able to support 20-30 pounds, and that's it. I don't need a ruck sack or anything with a frame, but just a good general backpack.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I don't really need this pack for anything "tactical" and tactical wasn't the greatest term to use. Mil-spec would have been better. I am just going to use this backpack to walk between classes, and fill it with books. All that I need is something durable, large, and be able to support 20-30 pounds, and that's it. I don't need a ruck sack or anything with a frame, but just a good general backpack.


Well hell son, I think you have a lot more to worry about if you can't shop for a backpack to CARRY YOUR SCHOOL BOOKS! oh wait... I know what the issue is....


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Jason
Check out the Gearslinger line from Maxpedition. The one I linked is the largest (which should hold a lot of books and they mention a big laptop). There are three different sizes.

Maxpedition Kodiak Gearslinger Shoulder Sling Tactical Messenger Gear Bag

Incredibly versatile, they are comfortable single strap that you can easily swing around to your front with access to all the pockets. Price? Well you know the old saying ... "if you want to run with the big dogs, you gotta get off the porch!"

I am too old to be tactical -- that is for the young guns. But I got good taste! ::clapping::


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The word "Tactical" cracks me up. I'll bet you lots of Inor's money that we can put Smitty in a pink "My Little Pony" backpack and he would run circles around most people with some "hi tech tactical pack". Its the man in front of the pack that makes it tactical.


Tactical is wearing a my little pony back pack without getting your ass whipped....not a color...


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

At what point does the single strap thing become a murse? (man purse) I had some time to kill this morning and ran across a one strapped pack. My 72 hour bag is a Condor Assault, way more space in it than I need and of course the temptation that comes with that is too much stuff than is necessary. Now I consider 72 hours what I think I might need to get home, so I have a lot of stuff in it for a variety of scenerios. But the one strapper was black and had lots of straps, can you say tacticool? And of course I would need to scale down my carry stuff.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OC40 said:


> Well hell son, I think you have a lot more to worry about if you can't shop for a backpack to CARRY YOUR SCHOOL BOOKS! oh wait... I know what the issue is....
> View attachment 7692


Thats what I was talking about earlier.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the 5.11 Rush 24 pack and it has more room (and pockets) than I'll ever use. My canvas messenger bag gets more everyday use. The Rush 24 is something I put together and hope to never have to use. Like insurance. 

I made several 8"x14" stuff sack from light canvas, I gave several away and kept a few for myself, one which I use for keeping small items together when I'm on the go. It's handy and sits on the floor boards between the seat and door of my wrangler. I have a bunch of small stuff I don't want to load my pockets down with (battery chargers etc.) and don't want loose and rolling around.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Has anybody stopped to ask what the purpose behind a "tactical" or "Mil-spec" bag is if the only use it will see is carrying books?
Save your money, stop trying to be "cool" because you carry some strange bag, get a Jansport from Walmart and move on.

If this bag had *ANY* other intention besides books, I might offer different advice.
As it stands, you're putting too much time, effort, and money into looking for a solution to a problem you imagined up one day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree Kauboy. 

Sheesh...He's either a troll or slow. If he's slow, his parents need to do a better job of supervising him. If he's a troll, he deserves it. How does he make it through everyday life if he can't pull the string on a damn bookbag? 

Either way I pray that he never procreates. Damn...


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I have the 5.11 Rush 24 pack and it has more room (and pockets) than I'll ever use. My canvas messenger bag gets more everyday use. The Rush 24 is something I put together and hope to never have to use. Like insurance.
> 
> I made several 8"x14" stuff sack from light canvas, I gave several away and kept a few for myself, one which I use for keeping small items together when I'm on the go. It's handy and sits on the floor boards between the seat and door of my wrangler. I have a bunch of small stuff I don't want to load my pockets down with (battery chargers etc.) and don't want loose and rolling around.


In another forum, this was described as an EDC pack/bag/carrier. The container for the small stuff was no larger than 4"X8"X2" zipper open, might be hard sided, with organization compartments inside. This was where you could put the basics beyond a pen phone knife. Their was a list of items other guys were filling these up with that covered the basics of water/fire/light/poncho/food/tool/FA.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The word "Tactical" cracks me up. I'll bet you lots of Inor's money that we can put Smitty in a pink "My Little Pony" backpack and he would run circles around most people with some "hi tech tactical pack". Its the man in front of the pack that makes it tactical.


I want to see that on video.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Surely you guys don't know about bronnies do you? If not you can do your own research.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

I carry a horse loaded down with a 1000 pounds of gear. I do it while walking on glass barefoot. That way when I'm carrying a 100 pound pack and have boots on I feel like I can fly.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Unless the glass is on fire, your doing it wrong.


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

My day to day carry pack is an Arc'Teryx Khard 30L. I use it for most everything from loading up my gear to go workout, to day hiking, to my GHB. It filets all the way open, has velcro inside to attach pouches in different sizes, daisy chain on the front and pockets on the side that can hold water bottles. Has a waist belt if you carry a heavy load in it, but I keep it buckled around the pack. I like the non padded shoulder straps. Has a zipper pouch on top and inside the top flap. Good quality. Mine is in Wolf Grey but they have a brown as well. 

Can also look at Hill People Gear and Mystery Ranch who have day pack style packs. HPG are minimalist packs, but I really like them. 

I was an infantry Marine and have countless miles carrying a heavy ass ruck and only weighing 145 lbs. I'm 205 these days but wear the same waist size in jeans. 

I'm new here, but don't take people trying to bust your balls to heart, they are everywhere.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Unless the glass is on fire, your doing it wrong.


Yeah forgot to mention that the glass is on fire and there is also softball sized hail.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

amberscott85 said:


> Hey there!
> I am Thomas the Discoverer.


Thomas, why do you call yourself Amber?


----------

